# Mathematica



## Blueberry2766 (26. Feb 2021)

Hey Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin neu bei Mathematica und versuche eine Aufgabe zu machen. Sie lautet :


Ein färbiges Bild "foo.png" wird eingelesen.
Die (R,G,B)-Werte eines jeden Pixel des Bildes werden gemäß der Formel "Y = 0.5G + 0.3R + 0.2B" in Grauwerte Y umgewandelt.
Mittels eines eigenen Moduls ("Module") werden die Grauwerte wie folgt geglättet:
Jeder Grauwert eines Pixels P des Ausgangsbildes wird durch das arithmetische Mittel der Grauwerte in einer (N x N)-Umgebung ersetzt. (Eine (N x N)-Umgebung von P ist ein Quadrat mit N*N vielen Pixeln des Ausgangsbildes, in dessen Mitte P ist.)
Rufen Sie dazu Ihren Modul für alle Pixel des Bildes nach und nach auf. Achten Sie auf Randeffekte!

Benutzen Sie für N die Werte 3, 5 und 7.
Geben Sie abschließend die drei entsprechenden Resultatbilder als Dateien "gray3.png", "gray5.png" und "gray7.png"
Ich steck bei Nummer 3 fest und weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Mit MeanFilter darf ich wahrscheinlich das nicht machen.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Tip?

Wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## mihe7 (26. Feb 2021)

Hört sich nach einer Faltung an (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faltungsmatrix).


----------



## M.L. (27. Feb 2021)

Weiterhin könnte Mathematica hierzu eine oder mehrere eingebaute Funktionen anbieten:
https://reference.wolfram.com/language/tutorial/ImageProcessing.html (-> Linear and Nonlinear Filtering )





						GrayLevel—Wolfram Language Documentation
					

GrayLevel[g] represents a color in the grayscale color space with gray level g. GrayLevel[g, a] specifies opacity a. GrayLevel["string"] returns a color from an HTML color name etc. GrayLevel[color] returns the grayscale representation of color.



					reference.wolfram.com
				



Projekte lassen sich auch via URL teilen, z.B.: https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=plot+4/(9*x^(1/4))&lk=3


----------

